# PubMed- The bile acid TGR5 membrane receptor: from basic research to clinical application.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*The bile acid TGR5 membrane receptor: from basic research to clinical application.*

Dig Liver Dis. 2014 Apr;46(4):302-12

Authors: Duboc H, Taché Y, Hofmann AF

Abstract
The TGR5 receptor (or GP-BAR1, or M-BAR) was characterized ten years ago as the first identified G-coupled protein receptor specific for bile acids. TGR5 gene expression is widely distributed, including endocrine glands, adipocytes, muscles, immune organs, spinal cord, and the enteric nervous system. The effect of TGR5 activation depends on the tissue where it is expressed and the signalling cascade that it induces. Animal studies suggest that TGR5 activation influences energy production and thereby may be involved in obesity and diabetes. TGR5 activation also influences intestinal motility. This review provides an overview of TGR5-bile acid interactions in health as well as the possible involvement of TGR5 in human disease.

PMID: 24411485 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

